# Bilder verschmelzen lassen



## DaniDeluxe (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Leider muss auch ich nochmal dieses meistgefragteste Thema nocheinmal aufgreifen. Ich habe Adobe Photoshop Elements 6 und anscheint fehlen bei mir ein paar Funktionen (Bzw. habe ich andere Wege um dort hinzukommen) Zum Beispiel habe ich nicht diese Ebenenmaskentaste. Welches Photoshop benutzt du? 
Hoffe es bekommt jetzt keiner die Krise, weil schon wieder einer eine Frage dazu hat 
LG


----------



## maxxomatic (12. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich Dich richtig verstanden habe.

Ich verstehe es so, Du hast 2 Bilder zum Beispiel ein Haus und möchtest das jetzt mit einem Bild von einem Himmel kombinieren ?

Natürlich lässt sich das auch ohne Masken realisieren, aber so simpel kann die Antwort auf Deine Frage nicht sein glaube ich:

2 Bilder 2 Ebenen.

Bild vom Himmel in Ebene 2 ( über ebene 1 ), dann den Himmel dahin schieben wo du ihn möchtest, ebene des himmels auf 50% sichtbarkeit, dass du siehst was hinter dem himmel liegt um zu wissen wie weit du jetzt mit dem Radiergummi auf 20% Deckkraft radieren musst.

Mit mehreren Arbeitsschritten immer wieder über die Stellen des Himmels radieren, die transparent werden sollen.

Grüße


----------



## ink (12. Februar 2009)

maxxomatic hat gesagt.:


> Mit mehreren Arbeitsschritten immer wieder über die Stellen des Himmels radieren, die transparent werden sollen.


Oder mit Maske, um das Bild nicht destruktiv zu bearbeiten.


----------



## maxxomatic (12. Februar 2009)

DaniDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe Adobe Photoshop Elements 6 und anscheint fehlen bei mir ein paar Funktionen (Bzw. habe ich andere Wege um dort hinzukommen) *Zum Beispiel habe ich nicht diese Ebenenmaskentaste*.



Deshalb die destruktive Version von mir.


----------

